# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush thote i pari te dua ne dashuri?!

## Marildushe

Pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve anembane!  Me pelqen shume ky forum...gjithnje pas pune vi edhe lexoj temat e reja te forumit.  Ka ca kohe qe nje teme e imja me ka rene ne te dhe desha te merrja mendimin e shqiptareve anembane.  Kur dy njerez jane duke u njohur dhe duke "date" dhe ndjenjat nga te dyja palet po zhvillohen dhe eshte dicka shume e bukur po asnje s'i thote dot fjalet "te dua", edhe pse nga ana ime dua ti them ato fjale pasi i ndjej, si ia ben?  A eshte Ok, per mendimin tuaj qe femra t'i thote mashkullit e para "te dua" apo duhet te presi deri sa t'ia thote ai edhe pastaj t'i pergjigjet?  ju lutem thoni c'do mendim qe ju vjen ne mend.

thnx,

DurrsakeTopolake :macka e bardhe:

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

Ok po car do kjo teme te ky nen-forum :buzeqeshje: 

Persa i perket pyetjes tende se di varet seshte e prere ajo gje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marildushe

hi tironce,  hehehe e  vura te ky nen forum qe ta lexojne edhe meshkujt jo vetem femrat se te gjithe e dine sa te cmendur jane meshkujt per sportin.  lol, thnx per pergjigjen.  te shohim sa te tjere do te pergjigjen

----------


## ChloeS

Per mendimin tim...fjalen "te dua" ne nji lidhje e thote ai qe ka da ndjenja me te forta per partneren/partnerin.

Sa per ate qe a eshte ok qe femra tja thote e para...nqs lidhja eshte duke ecur ne ritme te mira...pas nji fare kohe qe keni njohur njeri tjetrin...pse jo.

Ne dashuri te vertet nuk vehen re...jo po e thash un e para e jo po e the ti i pari...

----------


## DGman

Te thuash te dua eshte ndjenja me e bukur kur vertet te vjen nga thellesia e zemres.

----------


## Anisela

Faktikisht meshkujt presin qe tju a thote vajza ate fjale,e zakonisht ndodh qe vajza jua thot.......Por ne qofte se nje vajze e do me te vertet ate person duhet te tregohet e duruar dhe te pres qe ,ai ta thoti i pari,me besoni qe do shperblehet ky xhest me pas!!!Pra keni durim ju vajza!!!

----------


## Marildushe

ne rradhe te pare faleminderit te gjitheve per pergjigjet edhe pse e vura kete teme si fillim te nje nenteme e gabuar lol.  Ne rradhe te dyte, s'e di pse anisela...por per fat te keq edhe une sikur pohoj mendimin tend...po nga ana tjeter pse duhet te presi dikush kur me te vertete ka ne zemer ndjenjat e thella te nje dashurie te pasur?  Nga ana e tjeter po qe se eshte shume shpejt per personin tjeter atehere ngrihen nivelet e sigurimit.  LOL

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

E thote i pari ai qe e ndjen me shume, po ka dhe nga ata qe druhen.
Keshille : Po e deshe shume personin, thuaje ti i pari dhe pastaj mbaje ti fajin  kur te ndahesh nga personi, dhe ai do te thote "Ti ishe ai qe me tha te dua i pari, pse u ndave me mua atehere, nuk me tregove te verteten huh? "  :perqeshje:

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

I pari e thote ai ne te cilen ndjen dicka ,per partneri/e e tij ose saj.

----------


## Marildushe

Eshte shume interesante se si juve besoni me teper ne sinqeritet ne dashuri se sa ne ca rregulla shoqerie qe s'zgjidhin asgje.  Faleminderit te gjitheve.  
Keep'em coming

DurrsakeTopolake  :macka e bardhe:   :mace e verdhe:

----------


## BLACK_KNIGHT

Une besoj se kete fjale gjithmone e thote mashkulli per here te pare pasi vajzat jane edhe pak si te turpshme  :perqeshje: 
Jo sinqerisht e kam, gjithmone mashkulli e ben hapin e pare.

----------


## maz

> _Postuar më parë nga Marildushe_ 
> *Pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve anembane!  Me pelqen shume ky forum...gjithnje pas pune vi edhe lexoj temat e reja te forumit.  Ka ca kohe qe nje teme e imja me ka rene ne te dhe desha te merrja mendimin e shqiptareve anembane.  Kur dy njerez jane duke u njohur dhe duke "date" dhe ndjenjat nga te dyja palet po zhvillohen dhe eshte dicka shume e bukur po asnje s'i thote dot fjalet "te dua", edhe pse nga ana ime dua ti them ato fjale pasi i ndjej, si ia ben?  A eshte Ok, per mendimin tuaj qe femra t'i thote mashkullit e para "te dua" apo duhet te presi deri sa t'ia thote ai edhe pastaj t'i pergjigjet?  ju lutem thoni c'do mendim qe ju vjen ne mend.
> 
> thnx,
> 
> DurrsakeTopolake*


Un them ndonjeher te dua se dua te eci lidhja disi me tutje po me then te drjten nuk ndodh se e ndjej.  Merzitem me "i like"  ,  "i feel good with u" dhe them mbase do ishte me fun po ta conim ne 1 shkall tjeter.  Ne pergjithsi nuk du kur cfar dua apo nqs e dua dike.

----------


## tonushi

hi marildushe ok se pari dua te them qe ne dashuri nuk ka rradhe kush thote i pari (TE DUA). Ndodh edhe ashtu si the ti qe edhe pse disa njerez kane dicka te bukur mes tyre ngurojne ta shprehin edhe pse brenda pervelohen per te thene ate fjale magjike po kjo mund te jete per shume arsye per shembull : nje vajze dhe nje djale kane kohe qe dalin bashke dhe vajza deshiron qe ta thote ate fjale magjike por nuk e thote kjo eshte per arsyen qe ka frike sepse nuk e di cfare pergjigje do mari nga djaloshi dhe per mendimin tim kur vajza nguron te thote te dua do te thote qe eshte e pasigurte tek djali pra ka frike se zhgenjehet nuk e njeh mire si duhet ate djale. Dihet qe djemte jane shume krenare dhe nuk para flasin ne te njejten menyre (girlie way) qe gocat flasin. nejse nuk dua te zgjatem shume . mendimi im eshte qe neqoftese e njeh dike shume mire vete koha te thote se kur eshte momenti i duhur per te thene te dua pra , nuk ka radhe  megjithese dihet qe ne vajzave do te na pelqente qe te ishte djali i pari qe te thoshte te dua  :buzeqeshje:  apo jo goca ???            all the best  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marildushe

ashtu eshte, eshte shume e cuditshme tonushi, e ke thene shume bukur.  eshte ajo pasiguria qe, po t'i them te dua a do te mathote edhe ai me seriozitet te plote.  Dmth, ne i themi njeri tjetrit si pune me shaka "kush te do ty"  "lali te do ty", etj etj, shprehje me "do" ne to.  Por s'e kemi bere akoma qe te shikojme njeri tjeterin ne sy edhe te themi "te dua".  Ai me thote mua qe ai ka rene  ne dashuri me mua etj, po prape ajo fjale s'eshte thene....

Faleminderit te gjitheve per te gjithe pergjigjet e tuaja, flmn meshkujve edhe femrave shqiptare anembane.
 :macka e bardhe:   :mace e verdhe:  
DurrsakeTopolake :perqeshje:

----------


## ice_storm

> _Postuar më parë nga Marildushe_ 
> *Pershendetje te gjithe shqiptareve anembane!  Me pelqen shume ky forum...gjithnje pas pune vi edhe lexoj temat e reja te forumit.  Ka ca kohe qe nje teme e imja me ka rene ne te dhe desha te merrja mendimin e shqiptareve anembane.  Kur dy njerez jane duke u njohur dhe duke "date" dhe ndjenjat nga te dyja palet po zhvillohen dhe eshte dicka shume e bukur po asnje s'i thote dot fjalet "te dua", edhe pse nga ana ime dua ti them ato fjale pasi i ndjej, si ia ben?  A eshte Ok, per mendimin tuaj qe femra t'i thote mashkullit e para "te dua" apo duhet te presi deri sa t'ia thote ai edhe pastaj t'i pergjigjet?  ju lutem thoni c'do mendim qe ju vjen ne mend.
> 
> thnx,
> 
> DurrsakeTopolake*


o lal po besoj se ai qe bie i pari e thote.
nqs se thote asnjeni atehere do te thote qe asnjeni ska arritur ta ndjeje dashurine

----------


## Marildushe

Po kur te dy s'e thone dot se kane histori te dhimbshme qe i pengon te shprehin ndjenjat dhe s'duan ndaj ti vrasin ato?!

----------


## BLACK_KNIGHT

Atehere ne nje vend e ne nje kohe do te puthin njeri tjetrin padashje edhe u tha edhe u be  :ngerdheshje: 
Besoj se po ta duan njeri tjetrin te dy personat ne te njejten nivel atehere do mundohen ta afrojne vete njeri tjetrin edhe pa u shprehur fare do ta kuptojne edhe do lidhen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marildushe

:ngerdheshje:  edhe ajo kur ndodhi ishte gjeja me fantastike ne bote.   Jam une e vetmja qe mendoj keshtu apo jane djemte shqiptare me te vertete me romantike dhe me te dashur se shume meshkuj te nacionaliteteve te tjera?  Une per vete ashtu mendoj.  

DurrsakeTopolake :macka e bardhe:   :mace e verdhe:

----------


## ice_storm

looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
RRofshim ne djemte Shqiptar me romantiket ne bote
loooooooooooooooool

----------


## smokkie

Eh, kane ardhur kohe te veshtira, djemte po bejne gjithshka per te genjeyer pak femrat, djemte po thone "te dua" qe ne takimet e para, vetem e vetem per ti genjyer te shkretat femra, te cilat bejne sikur i besojne :buzeqeshje: 

kur eshte fjala per dashuri te vertete, nuk ka asnje rregull te shkruar apo te pashkruar, edhe pse jo, edhe femrat mund ta thone te parat fjalen "magjike" e cila te ben me kalamanj :i ngrysur: 

e vertet, ne shqiptaret jemi shume romantike!!! si ky ktu poshte... vdekshin femrat per ne qe jemi kaq romantike...

----------

